# Hard Shift to 2nd Gear



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so I own a 1997 Maxima (auto transmission) and just yesterday my car began to shift hard from 1st to 2nd and 3rd to 2nd. Oddly enough, this happened right after I changed my fuel filter but I know that has nothing to do with the transmission. I am going to go to Autozone later this week so they can check for any error codes and hopefully find something dealing with the transmission.

I have looked at the other threads but they don't seem to have the same problem that I am experiencing.

I am very worried that this might be a serious and expensive problem so if anybody has any idea what may be causing this please help.

Thank you

-Martin


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok nevermind, I have found several threads with similar problems. Sorry for this thread, I will check better next time.


----------



## attwireless3799 (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you figure out the problem?

Sent from my LG-P506 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## amp1114 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yea, turned out to be my drop resistor


----------

